# أزاااى تقولها انهاااااا تخنت



## marcelino (22 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TS1JUs8hAZo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2011)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
وياريت شوال البطاطا بيفهم هههههههههههههه
ثانكس ميلو
​


----------



## tamav maria (22 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه
حلوه قوي مارسيلينو
بس دي اعتبرها حرب تانيه ولا ايه
ياللي ها نعديها لمره دي
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

حوه يا ميلو


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
جامدة يا مارو
مرسي ليك
وزي مقالت نيتا نعديها المرة دي  :t30::t30:​


----------



## marcelino (22 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> وياريت شوال البطاطا بيفهم هههههههههههههه
> ثانكس ميلو
> ​



:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## marcelino (22 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوه قوي مارسيلينو
> بس دي اعتبرها حرب تانيه ولا ايه
> ياللي ها نعديها لمره دي
> ههههههههههههههههه



*يابنتى الحرررررب بكل الالوان والاشكال ld:
*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> حوه يا ميلو



*ثاانكس يا حوه
*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> جامدة يا مارو
> مرسي ليك
> وزي مقالت نيتا نعديها المرة دي  :t30::t30:​



*هههههه لاياختى انتى وهى متعديهاااااش ورينا بقى هتعملوا اييييييه:spor22:*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 مارس 2011)

*عنجد رووووووووووعة يا مارو 
و نعديها هي المرة زي ما قالت نيتا ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووووووى
ميرسى لك يا ميلو
*​


----------



## مريم12 (22 مارس 2011)

*و نعمة الطرق 
ههههههه
الصراحة فظيعة
ميرررسى مارسلينو​*


----------



## نونوس14 (22 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اوى البلوزة اللى مقاس 8 دى*
*هههههههههههههه*
*حلو الفيديو يا مارسلينو*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي 
بس مرة حقانية شالت الجزمة ونزلت بيها على راسو هههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *عنجد رووووووووووعة يا مارو
> و نعديها هي المرة زي ما قالت نيتا ههههههههههه ​*



*هههههه لالالا ورينا هتعملوا اييييييييييه
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوووووووى
> ميرسى لك يا ميلو
> *​



*ثاااااااااانكس هابى*​


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *و نعمة الطرق
> ههههههه
> الصراحة فظيعة
> ميرررسى مارسلينو​*




*هههههه شوفتى بقى 

نورتى يا مريوم
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة اوى البلوزة اللى مقاس 8 دى*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *حلو الفيديو يا مارسلينو*




*ههههههه اة رووووووشه يا نونوس
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوي
> بس مرة حقانية شالت الجزمة ونزلت بيها على راسو هههههههههههه​




*ههههههه دى بس اللى عجبتك فى الفيدوووووووووووووو :ranting:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه دى بس اللى عجبتك فى الفيدوووووووووووووو :ranting:*​


 
ومتوقع يعجبني ايه ?!!
هي مش نزلت على راسو و بالجزمة كمان !!:new6:


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ومتوقع يعجبني ايه ?!!
> هي مش نزلت على راسو و بالجزمة كمان !!:new6:




:t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> :t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:​


 
وانت ليه زعلان كده?!:dntknw:
 يا اخي المراة بس نزلت  على راسو وبالجزمة كمان:new6:


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2011)

روعه جدا جدا
ههههههههههههه
شكرا يا غالى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

_هههههههههههههه_
_جامد جدا يا مارسلينو _​


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

_*ميرسى ليك يا باشا*_

_*جميله*_

_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههه
تحفة بجد يا ميلووووووو 
وأحلى تقييم منى ليك *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 مارس 2011)

*ههههههه*
*جميلة بجد خالص *
*ميرسى مارو*​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووووووى
ميرسى لك يا ميلو​


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> وانت ليه زعلان كده?!:dntknw:
> يا اخي المراة بس نزلت  على راسو وبالجزمة كمان:new6:




*يلالالالا يابت من هنا بدل ما اعوورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> روعه جدا جدا
> ههههههههههههه
> شكرا يا غالى​




*شكرااااا يا باشا نورت
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههههههههه_
> _جامد جدا يا مارسلينو _​



*ايووووون يا كوكوووو*​


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى ليك يا باشا*_
> 
> _*جميله*_
> 
> _*الرب يباركك*_​




*ثااااااانكس كوووووووووووك
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (24 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يلالالالا يابت من هنا بدل ما اعوورك*​


 
ههههههههه 
راح انزل عليك بالجزمة يا واد :new6:​


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> تحفة بجد يا ميلووووووو
> وأحلى تقييم منى ليك *​




*ثااااااانكس يا عسل
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *جميلة بجد خالص *
> *ميرسى مارو*​




*ثاااااانكس مانااااااا*​


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوووووووى
> ميرسى لك يا ميلو​




*ثااااااانكس نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ههههههههه
> راح انزل عليك بالجزمة يا واد :new6:​




:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------

